# F/S: Reese Turn Over Goose Neck Hitch



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

For Sale:

Reese Turn Over Ball Hitch (similar to B&W)

Has plates for 01-07 GM Serria/ Silverado 3/4 and 1 ton trucks (GMT-800 Platform)

$250


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Picture


----------

